# Okay, I need to get into SHAPE!!



## pumpkincat210 (Jul 24, 2006)

I have been procrastinating all year long about losing 20 pounds.  I'm 140 pounds and i'm 5'5" tall.  I have had 3 children in only 4 years so I haven't really wanted or had time to do hardcore excercising.  My problem areas are my upper arms and midsection, i hate it because it makes my head feel small compared to the rest of me.
I eat great in the greens and fruits area,  but i need to cut down on my beef consumption. I'm also a sucker for bacon.  So more fish (i hate chicken) I drink tons of water.
For the past 4 days I've jogged and powerwalked around my neighborhood. It's really hot here and i need a gym membership.  I also try to do 90 girl pushups a day and situps.  I'm starting to get into yoga too.
So far I've lost 1 pound, haha. I know its early but how long will it take me to really notice a difference?


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jul 24, 2006)

hey.... 1 pound is progress i say keep doing what ur doing and u will see results in no time.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Jul 24, 2006)

So far i feel better.  My legs were sore the first couple of days.  But i'm standing up straighter and its easier to fall asleep at night.


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jul 25, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pumpkincat210* 
_So far i feel better.  My legs were sore the first couple of days.  But i'm standing up straighter and its easier to fall asleep at night. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

make sure u stretch those muscles really good,always in the begining ur muscle feel sore.. remember those are muscle that u arent use to working out or u havnt worked out in some time.  after time u wont be so sore.  and i agree after a good stretch and good workout u always feel better, longer , leaner, straighter.  once again im proud of ya


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Jul 25, 2006)

Today I actually jogged a whole mile!!  I was so tired afterwards, but it felt good.  I hope I can keep this up everyday.  the heat is horrible here, but at least we've had some rain to keep it a little coolerl.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Jul 31, 2006)

I've been keeping up well with my jogging. Unfortunately I tried to go this evening around my block and this guy whistled. It made me extremely uncomfortable.  Ick i hate the heat so running isn't so great in the daytime. it was only dusk but it looks like i'll have my husband accompany me past 6 oclock.  I'm at 138 pounds.  I'm feeling a little chubby today though.


----------



## Wattage (Jul 31, 2006)

Oh men... probably a good idea to have hubby go with you anyway. A good way for both of you to get some exercise and spend some time alone


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Aug 1, 2006)

Okay, i need to go running now before it storms. Its cloudy out so hopefully it won't be too bad.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Aug 13, 2006)

Well, i'm at 136 pounds.  The heat is really keeping me from jogging. I hope it cools down some.  The medicine i'm on says i shouldn't excersize in the heat because i'm more prone to heat stroke.   but the waist in my jeans are now all baggy and that is so exciting, lol.


----------



## Julie (Aug 16, 2006)

Wow it sounds like you're doing really good! I love when my clothes get looser even though it hasn't happened in a while.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Aug 27, 2006)

I seem to be stuck at 135 pounds now.  Its not as easy to get the weight off now. hmmm...


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Sep 16, 2006)

I'm in a size 5 jean now!  Watching what I'm eating combined with being on a different bipolar medication, has made a big difference.   I still need to work out and i plan to go running more when it cools off some. 
with my medicine it warns not to excercise in the heat, so i'd better not.

Although i do feel better I'm a little mad still because i dropped a cup size to a C.   Now I'm back to the bra size i was in high school. oh well, can't have everything- i just don't want to lose any more breast


----------



## Shimmer (Sep 16, 2006)

You're doing fabulously well! I hate running so passionately, I have to admit.
Unfortunately, you're going to lose some of the boobs, as they're comprised of fatty tissue, but it's going to be proportionate to the rest of your body as it changes due to your workout. 

You may find that once you reach your goal you will still be a C or D cup but be a smaller bra.


----------



## danabanayna (Sep 16, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pumpkincat210* 
_I'm in a size 5 jean now!  Watching what I'm eating combined with being on a different bipolar medication, has made a big difference.   I still need to work out and i plan to go running more when it cools off some. 
with my medicine it warns not to excercise in the heat, so i'd better not.

Although i do feel better I'm a little mad still because i dropped a cup size to a C.   Now I'm back to the bra size i was in high school. oh well, can't have everything- i just don't want to lose any more breast
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Keep up the great work...I am trying to lose too.

Question for you...Besides your dedication,do you feel the change in medication has something to do with the weight loss?


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Sep 16, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *danabanayna* 
_Keep up the great work...I am trying to lose too.

Question for you...Besides your dedication,do you feel the change in medication has something to do with the weight loss?_

 
definately!  My old medicine practically stopped my metabolism.  I know drugs like depakote and lithium cause weight gain and the one i'm on now, Abilify, has been documented to cause some weight loss.


----------



## jess98765 (Sep 16, 2006)

your doing soooo well hun.. losing a couple of pounds is so not a easy thing to do!! i'm basicsally in your situation at the moment too- trying to lose weight by exercising, but i find that i can't really bring myself to continue exercising past the 2 days.... so your doing pretty well if your jogging everyday!!!


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Jan 10, 2007)

I haven't updated here in awhile!  Well, I admit i haven't been excersizing at all.  But i have some good news still.  I lost 2 pounds over Christmas which puts me at 131 pounds.  I've realized swim suit season will be here soon, so i have to start working out a little again.  I want to lose 10 more pounds, mainly around my midsection and upper arms.  I saw a bunch of cute bathing suits at the mall and want to be able to feel comfortable in one again.


----------



## medusalox (Jan 10, 2007)

Congrats! I packed on pounds over xmas, myself. I just went running today, actually. I haaate it - kudos to you for keeping at it!


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Jan 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *medusalox* 

 
_Congrats! I packed on pounds over xmas, myself. I just went running today, actually. I haaate it - kudos to you for keeping at it!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
thanks
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I tried so hard not to over indulge this year, now that i think about it maybe having the flu had something to do with it, haha.  
I need to go running.  It works so well when I actually do it.


----------



## tunisia_x (Jun 12, 2007)

*Re: get a good shape*

Hi friend, don’t be dejected. Definitely you have a weight problem. But it is not impossible to get a good shape. You mentioned that you have not sufficient time for exercise. Then you should take care of your diet and don’t take high calorie food. You will eat large quantity of salads as a meal and avoid beef, chocolates, cake, soda water, etc. I assure you within few months you will get a result.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Jun 24, 2007)

Great news I'm at 125 pounds.  I haven't had a lot of time for excercise but i eat salads and sushi alot now.  My husband has even asked me not to lose any more weight, but i still feel the need to be a size 1 or 3.  It's seriously addicting.  My grandma still says i'm fat though.  She only weighs 87 pounds!  My mom told me she thought moms never ate food when she was a kid! , So now i'm suspecting my grandma has undiagnosed anorexia.  This does worry me a bit since it's heriditary and i seem to be enjoying losing weight I just don't know if i will be satisfied when i reach my goal.  I just have to continue eating well. any thoughts?


----------



## MACATTAK (Jun 24, 2007)

Wow!  You really have come a long way!  Congrats to you!  Losing weight is a hard thing to do.  I would just stick to your initial goal of 20 pounds, and when you reach it just maintain.  Don't lose anymore.  You definitely don't want to go overboard, you want to look and feel healthy.  I do have a question for you though..how do you keep your motivation up?  I hate to exercise, so I know I will have to do more in the diet area to lose.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Jun 24, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACATTAK* 

 
_Wow!  You really have come a long way!  Congrats to you!  Losing weight is a hard thing to do.  I would just stick to your initial goal of 20 pounds, and when you reach it just maintain.  Don't lose anymore.  You definitely don't want to go overboard, you want to look and feel healthy.  I do have a question for you though..how do you keep your motivation up?  I hate to exercise, so I know I will have to do more in the diet area to lose._

 
Honestly I don't really like excercising, but i like the feeling afterwards.  What keeps me motivated?   I guess seeing other people that are fit. I don't want people to see me at my ten year class reunion next year and think i've let myself go.  I don't want my husband to be turned off by me, alot of things really..oh and knowing the older i get the more difficult it will be for me to lose weight.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Feb 6, 2008)

Well, I did it, sort of.  I'm at 110 pounds now.  I radically changed my eating habits, but i haven't really been excercising.  I would still like to be more toned, but at least the rolls are gone.  My in laws said i lost too much weight, but i feel pretty good.  I don't think its possible for me to lose any more weight though without totally starving myself.
I have to admit some days i hardly eat anything though.  The thought of food sometimes makes me feel gross.  I've gotten to the point now where i only eat for the nutrients, not because it brings me joy.   I've cut out beef and pork and really only eat fish.  I'm not a big fan of chicken except for now and then.  I love smoothies (without the ice cream).  and I eat lowfat yogurt alot.  My skin has improved alot too.  I don't get the cystic acne i used to and I only get a pimple now and then.  My hair and nails are growing really fast now and i can't remember the last cold i got.  
  So basically i need some toning, but i'm not stressing right now, just trying to enjoy the smaller clothes i get to wear.


----------



## kalikana (Feb 6, 2008)

Congratulations! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I wish I had your determination. I'm just soooo lazy, lol. I always say I don't have any time to exercise because of school.. but I always have time for Specktra. ahaha. xD


----------



## MACATTAK (Feb 6, 2008)

Awesome job!  Congrats to you!


----------



## ms.libra (Feb 6, 2008)

great job! i am also in need to lose some weight but i am so lazy. losing weight is not an easy task. it's great that you had such determination to reach your goal. congrats on your accomplishment. do you have any tips for others who also want to lose some weight?


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Feb 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ms.libra* 

 
_great job! i am also in need to lose some weight but i am so lazy. losing weight is not an easy task. it's great that you had such determination to reach your goal. congrats on your accomplishment. do you have any tips for others who also want to lose some weight?_

 
The biggest thing to make you lose weight when you are doing a small amount of excercise is stopping all sweets, candy, cookies, cakes, ice cream, at the same time increasing your consumption of fruit, veggies and lean meat.  Beef is also out for me.   I stick to fish and chicken.  Fiber is really important too so you can go to the bathroom more, your stomach will be nice and flat after awhile.  Bran cereals are really good if you've never tried them by the way.
I know it sounds really difficult to stop eating sweets, but after a bit you really forget about it because your body doesn't need it.
I've also been doing reps of arm excercises with small arm weights (5 pounds) and have noticed quite a difference.  I'm actually getting some shape instead of flabby arms with extra skin.
You should really start to see the results in a couple of weeks.   It took me 6 months without excercise to get down to 110 pounds.   I can imagine it would have taken only 3 months or less if i'd been doing cardio, but i'm lazy.  Slowly i'm going jogging 2 times a week.  I may bump it up a day. I don't want to lose more weight, just firm up more and get my posture better.
Its hard at first but then you get used to it.  Now i have snuck some snacks here and there.


----------



## missmacqtr (Mar 9, 2008)

Congratulations!thank you for all the great information!


----------



## christineeee_ (Mar 9, 2008)

congrats on reaching ur goal! i wish i was as determined as u. i keep saying i need to work out and i don't end up doing it because i'm drowning in school work and it's so hard to eat healthy cuz it just doesn't taste as good lol. i need to lose weight when school's done tho so i can look good for the summer


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Mar 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *christineeee_* 

 
_congrats on reaching ur goal! i wish i was as determined as u. i keep saying i need to work out and i don't end up doing it because i'm drowning in school work and it's so hard to eat healthy cuz it just doesn't taste as good lol. i need to lose weight when school's done tho so i can look good for the summer_

 
I hadn't really thought of the summer yet, but hey that's a definite perk.  As for eating healthy...it started to taste better than unhealthy food for some reason.  I guess my body changed to accept the healthier foods and say no to the junk foods.  I'd like to work out too.  I don't like to go jogging in my neighborhood alone and my husband never wants to go.  I should get a gym membership, but i'm too cheap haha.


----------



## angeluv009 (Mar 12, 2008)

You are my inspiration! I am also 5'5 and im frikin 145 lbs... i used to be 5'5 and a size 0. yeah i thought that sh*t was gross! once i was so thin i was actually a 00, yeah a got-damn DOUBLE 0!!! that was like 3 years ago. I started to gain weight and i just didn't stop. I like being a fuller figured woman, shoot i have boobs now and i enjoy them a whooole lot. lol. But my family keeps telling me that i'm fat and it's really starting to annoy me and i guess i do need to work out. I could really do with a tighter tummy and smaller arms.... So i started a diet last week. Wish me luck!

And DUH! Congradulations! you rock!


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Mar 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *angeluv009* 

 
_You are my inspiration! I am also 5'5 and im frikin 145 lbs... i used to be 5'5 and a size 0. yeah i thought that sh*t was gross! once i was so thin i was actually a 00, yeah a got-damn DOUBLE 0!!! that was like 3 years ago. I started to gain weight and i just didn't stop. I like being a fuller figured woman, shoot i have boobs now and i enjoy them a whooole lot. lol. But my family keeps telling me that i'm fat and it's really starting to annoy me and i guess i do need to work out. I could really do with a tighter tummy and smaller arms.... So i started a diet last week. Wish me luck!

And DUH! Congradulations! you rock!_

 
Thanks I'm glad I could be of inspiration.  Definitily do cardio, it will make you lose weight faster, i've been slacking on it and i want muscle definition. A double 0 is really really thin.  I wouldn't go that far again though, I can't imagine how hard i'd have to work to be that tiny.   My family told me too that I was gaining too fast and they were a good wake up call for me.  I'm glad they said it and not some cute guy, lol.


----------



## revinn (Mar 14, 2008)

Thank you for commenting on my journal!

Actually, I read through a lot of the journals on here last night, and yours stuck out to me. It was what inspired me to start one in the first place! I admire your dedication and I applaud your success. Congratulations on staying strong and reaching your goal!


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Jun 26, 2008)

I'm at 115 right now and i'm not trying to lose or gain any weight and so far it has remained steady.  I haven't been working out except for daily swims, but i'm eating really well now.   I don't even get cravings for ice cream or candy anymore.
I feel alot better about myself in a bikini too. My legs look great and i'm so happy that i can say that!  I have some stretch marks on my tummy that are there to stay, but strangely they don't bug me like they did when I weighed more.  With a tan they are really less noticeable.  I'm so glad i'm smaller than i was.  Clothes fit so much better and the fitting room is no longer a dreaded place to go.   I actually am broke at the moment because most of the clothes i tried on looked really good.  I'm also trying to dress more for my body type, which is great for me, bad for my pocketbook.


----------

